# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  1 yr finasteride results

## moses0324

Before:







After: (1 yr)

----------


## Thebaldone1

wow those are some great results, were you only using fin?

----------


## jtn

Wow. incredible.

Did you ever thin in any permanent zone areas? And if so did the finasteride affect those areas for you at all?

----------


## moses0324

those results are from using finasteride only...religious about taking it daily




> Did you ever thin in any permanent zone areas? And if so did the finasteride affect those areas for you at all?


 i dont understand your question?

----------


## jtn

hair at the sides of the head, above and in front of the ears, or above sideburns?

----------


## moses0324

I have not experienced any thinning in the permanent hair zones...and these areas remain unaffected by the finasteride.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Great results, very noticeable regrowth all over the top. Thanks for sharing.


Adding Minox would have probably given you even more regrowth but i'm sure you have your reasons for only using Fin.


It's impressive that Fin did that by itself. Good luck down the road, I hope you grow more hair dude.

----------


## moses0324

I used minix for about 2 months but it was such a pain to use.  I never had the time.  I couldn't use it before work because it turns my whole head white as it dries.  Chalky build up.  And could never find time at night.  So I said screw it.  Plus I doubt my response would have been that good.  The only area of my hair that bothers me is my temples. I started using finasteride too late to have any effect as the hair was already gone.  Maybe a HT in the future to address this area.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

When I use Fin by itself, all it does is stop my hair loss, from what I have experienced. I had to add Minox to regrow anything, when I added it, I started getting better results[vertex filling in more]. You're lucky you only got on Fin and got results that good.

Same here, the part that bothers me the most is my temples/hairline.

----------


## intel

where did you buy your fin from? which generic brand too?

----------


## moses0324

i buy generic finasteride from walgreens...

----------


## Jcm800

And what about any sides, everything working as it should? Impressive results i must say.

----------


## moses0324

no side effects...

----------


## JohnMPB

what time do you take your fin? do you take it with food? thanks

----------


## moses0324

i take it in the morning around 6 am...no food until 9 am

----------


## rc01

just came across this this afternoon....


is this still available at walgreens? I'm very interested in it..obviously you have had good results

----------


## moses0324

yes it is still available at walgreens

----------


## mothernature

i couldnt tell, but have you had any growth in your temple region? What is your dailty regimen?

----------


## moses0324

umm. i had a little regrowth in the temple areas.  i caught the recession too late.

i dont know your situation but if you are already somewhat bald in a particular region (i.e. temples or crown)...it is unlikely the hair will come back from nothing.  if you have existing hairs in an area you can expect those to get thicker and regrow.  results obviously differ from person to person but i never expected my temples to completely comeback.  they were gone by the time i hit the meds.

i take 1 mg of finasteride daily.  i also use nizoral 3x a week.

----------


## feelbadman

How old are you?

----------


## moses0324

24 years old

----------


## rc01

did you need a prescription? I went in there and they didn't have any they said I needed a prescription for it.. I was under the impression that since it was generic I would be able to find it..

----------


## moses0324

> did you need a prescription? I went in there and they didn't have any they said I needed a prescription for it.. I was under the impression that since it was generic I would be able to find it..


 You still need a prescription. Why wouldn't you?  Just because you are buying generic doesn't mean it's not the same active ingredients as propecia.  Buying generic is like buying stop and shop brand ketchup instead of Heinz.  It's the same just cheaper.

Good luck in your efforts.

----------


## rc01

thanks for answering my questions...I'm 20 and am noticing thinning in my temples and the hair is starting to fall out, so I'm trying to get it under control as soon as possible..the only thing I am worried about is not being able to get a prescription for this, so i'm looking into fincepia (which i can buy online)..did you experience any shedding at the beginning of treatment?

----------


## moses0324

> thanks for answering my questions...I'm 20 and am noticing thinning in my temples and the hair is starting to fall out, so I'm trying to get it under control as soon as possible..the only thing I am worried about is not being able to get a prescription for this, so i'm looking into fincepia (which i can buy online)..did you experience any shedding at the beginning of treatment?


 i would suggest getting on the meds asap.  20 years old is a perfect time to start.  just remember it is a lifetime commitment.  you shouldnt have an issue getting a prescription.  just make sure that what you are buying is authentic.  personally i only trust local pharmacy's.


i wear my hair buzzed or shaved, so i couldnt tell if i had  initial shedding. sorry.

----------


## rc01

well I have an appointment with a dermatologist on April 4th.  Hopefully I don't experience that much more hair loss/thinning before that point..I'll most likely go to walgreens to get the pills. do you cut your pills?

----------


## moses0324

they come in 5 mg pills.  i cut them into 1/4's

----------


## dueza

> You still need a prescription. Why wouldn't you?  Just because you are buying generic doesn't mean it's not the same active ingredients as propecia.  Buying generic is like buying stop and shop brand ketchup instead of Heinz.  It's the same just cheaper.
> 
> Good luck in your efforts.


 
Good thread

You don't need one if you buy at certain places online like http://www.validonlinepharmacy.com that's where I been buying.

----------


## HairlossSucksButt

Awesome results but I gotta ask....what's the point in taking fin if you just shave your head anyway lol?

----------


## burtandernie

The good thing with fin is there will most likely be something better like CB in another 2-3 years and people have been on fin for like 20 years by now so its pretty time tested. A few years on it wont be a big deal then you can switch to hopefully something better in a few years so you wont be on for it life most likely

----------


## goldnt

Because being bald and having shaved head with hair is completely different.

----------

